# T o k y o metropolis



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Simply amazing!!


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Tokyo is so dense and there are so many projects springing up in Tokyo.


----------



## CU_rak (Feb 25, 2005)

Wow, I had no idea that there was room for that much new development! Do companies just buy out a bunch of smaller lots, or does the government step in? Also, why are all Japanese buildings rectangular instead of having a spire or some other feature at the top? Is it a cultural thing?


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

wonderful~~~


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Amazing city


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Shibuya!! Putting time square to shame. It would be alot cooler if those buildings were gigantic tho.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Shibuya!! Putting time square to shame. It would be alot cooler if those buildings were gigantic tho.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

looks like there will be a lot of new buildings completed by 2007/08


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

probably the best city in the world kay:


----------



## Shodan (Oct 15, 2005)

Screw this, I'm moving to Japan.


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

What a quaint little fishing hamlet!


----------



## Nerima# (Oct 10, 2005)

edit


----------



## Nerima# (Oct 10, 2005)

endless Tokyo


----------



## Nerima# (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Nerima# (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## hagumogu (Aug 30, 2005)

SSSSS+ Tokyo,Japan New York,US
SSSS- Shang hai,China Singapore,Singapore
SSSA+ HongKong,China Osaka,Japan Chikago,US
SSA- Los Angels,US Houston,US Toronto,Canada Sydney,Australia
SA+ Seattle,US San Francisco,US Philadelphia,US
S+ Frankfurt,Deutschland


----------



## Nerima# (Oct 10, 2005)

endless tokyo continues......


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Time for Tokyo to assume country status.... one giant, dense urban country.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

great cities, nice people, impressive culture.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

This threath should be endless. 
Tokyo City = Huge and beautiful
Tokyo Girls = Tiny and beautiful


----------



## goodmood10 (Oct 23, 2005)

wwowww what a great city!!!!!!!! :eek2: 
tokyo is the most expansive city in the world ?


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

amazing thread. can't wait for more pics!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

I LOVE TOKYO!!!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

:master: Tokyo :master:


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

I just got back from my first visit three days ago and I would love to go back RIGHT NOW!

The bad part about falling in love with a place that is on the opposite side of the world is that its too damn far away.


----------



## MexicanBeauty (May 26, 2005)

Nerima# said:


> endless tokyo continues......



Is there no light pollution control? , no wonder night seems daytime.



:runaway:


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

^^ Who wants to see the stars on this wonderful city? :rofl:


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo 2016*

Sunrise in MInato-ku, Tokyo by Yasunobu Ikeda, en Flickr


Tokyo Sky by Yasunobu Ikeda, en Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Whoa Tokyo is godlevel


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Unbelievable city, good pics


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Tokyo is exactly how a sci fi themed futuristic city is supposed to look like. It's not about skycrapers, it's about balance and density.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Had to share*

Shinjuku skyline shot










Source: http://www.todayonline.com/business/property/chinese-descend-japans-property-market-pushing-prices


----------

